

Competition for this?  Paid, Daily news site focused on context and quality.   - mpstx
http://venturebeat.com/2013/04/05/17k-people-and-counting-crowdfund-dutch-news-site-into-existence/
Does anyone know of competitors for this concept?    -- Paid daily news focused on context and quality.<p>I find myself not getting a lot of value out the news sites I peruse lately, and would gladly pay for something that is put together with more 'care' and a focus on journalism over sensationalism.
======
mpstx
Does anyone know existing sites already doing this?

I find myself not getting a lot of value out the news sites I peruse lately,
and would gladly pay for something that is put together with more 'care' and a
focus on journalism over sensationalism.

~~~
jdunck
Sadly, I'm not aware of any.

